# Bobcat fuse panel?



## Cam

We are the fuses on a S185?


----------



## itsgottobegreen

I got a 773G (same machine) Its the rectange box 4" by 8" by 2" inbetween your legs. Two 9/16" bolts hold the cover plate on.


----------

